# L.A. Metrolink unveils new cab cars



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang these are nice looking! Amtrak should buy these for their Surfliners, look a darn lot better than those cinderblock cabcars they use now.


http://www.dailynews.com/news/ci_15011142?source=rss


Full Story above


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting looking. It doesn't make it look so much like a suicide car now! (That's what the engineers on the Sound Transit Sounders call the cab cars). I wonder how many seats this new arrangement loses or gains? 
It looks like the engineer is still in a little cubical on the left hand side with the larger window, but he doesn't have the full width like on a traditional locomotive. 
Craig


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

they have to gain seats because of all th seats in the lower level of the existing cab cars that are blocked off


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One fine looking cab unit. I wounder if some of the other commuter service RR will buy these. Later RJD


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks interesting. 


Although I hate the new Metrolink paint scheme which some refer to it as the "tampon" scheme.

These new cars won't look so great with the rest of the Bombardier fleet being a different design and silver color. And I might have missed it in the article but are these new cars replacing the entire existing Bombardier fleet or being added to it? 117 new cars does not sound like enough cars to support all the trains.


----------

